# Karpfen in Golfplatzteich - Artikel zur Diskussion



## danyvet (29. Nov. 2010)

Liebe Fisch- und Teichfreunde,

ich würde hier gerne diesen Artikel zur Diskussion stellen

http://www.vol.at/news/vorarlberg/a...-getoetet/cn/apa-1143219638/gemeinde/rankweil

ganz wertfrei, vorerst, da ich selbst nicht weiß, wie ich dazu stehen soll. Daher würde ich euch um Diskussion bitten, vor allem jene, die sich mit Karpfen auskennen.

Jetzt, zur kalten Jahreszeit, haben hoffentlich viele Zeit und Lust, hier mitzudiskutieren.
Freu mich auf interessante Meinungen!


----------



## ffwnad (29. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Karpfen in Golfplatzteich - Artikel zur Diskussion*

Hallo

Also das ist der grösste Quatsch den ich je gehört habe.

wenn es nicht genug Futter gebe, würden sie nicht überleben bzw. wachsen oder sich vermehren. 
Dem sogenannten "Naturschutzanwalt" sollte man mal das Wasser ablassen.
Da merkt man mal, dass das alles nur Schreibtischspinner sind und vom waren leben keinen blase Ahnung hat.

mfg

André


----------



## danyvet (29. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Karpfen in Golfplatzteich - Artikel zur Diskussion*

... was mich auch noch interessieren tät: können das wirklich TAUSENDE Fische sein, in 2 Teichen? Leider stet da nix von der Größe der Teiche...


----------



## Wuzzel (29. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Karpfen in Golfplatzteich - Artikel zur Diskussion*

was soll man dazu sagen , ohne die genauen Hintergründe zu kennen ? 
Sehr seriös scheint mir diese Art der Berichterstattung jedenfalls nicht. 
Und logisch ist es auch nicht was der Umweltschutzanwalt da von sich gibt. 
Wenn da Fische ausgesetzt wurden, die nicht dahin gehören, ist das was anderes, als wenn sich da durch __ Enten etc. Fische selber angesiedelt haben. 
1000ende Fische klingt doch einfach besser fuer so nen Zeitungsartikel. Das sagt nix ueber die Größe aus.

Ich schliesse aus dem Bericht eigentlich nur, das es in der Region Voralberg sehr friedlich und beschaulich zugehen muss da es offensichtlich nichts wirklich aufregendes zu berichten gibt. 

Schmunzelnd 
Wuzzel


----------



## Butterfly (29. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Karpfen in Golfplatzteich - Artikel zur Diskussion*

Nabend. 
Das ist ja mal echt der reinste Schwachsinn....
Muss Andre mit seiner Aussage absolut recht geben!!!

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Karpfen in Golfplatzteich - Artikel zur Diskussion*

Ohne harte Fakten, z.B. 
- seit wann es Fische in diesen Teich hat(-te)
- wirklich tausende
- Größe der Teiche, etc.
kann man da schwerlich was sagen.
Golfplätze, Fairways werden permanent "bearbeitet" mit irgendwelchen Düngern.
Ein entsprechender Dünge-Eintrag in die Teiche ist damit sicher gewährleistet.
Aber langt das wirklich.. tausende Fische zu ernähren?


----------



## canis (30. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Karpfen in Golfplatzteich - Artikel zur Diskussion*

Hallo zusammen

Erstmals ist - wie schon erwähnt - der Medienartikel natürlich eine absolute Verkürzung der Situation ohne jeglichen Hintergrundinformationen. Zudem sind gewisse Dinge schlicht falsch, namentlich die angeblichen "Glaskarpfen". Diese Fischart gibts so nicht, die heissen G*r*askarpfen, kommen aus Asien und wurden in Europa lokal zur (letztlich nicht erfolgreichen) Pflanzen- und Algenbekämpfung in Weihern und Seen besetzt. 

Wenn wirklich __ Graskarpfen in den Teichen waren, dürften es nicht massenhaft gewesen sein, da sich die Art in Europa gar nicht fortpflanzt. Denn tausende Fische werden kaum ausgesetzt worden sein...

Wahrscheinlich handelte es sich zu einem schönen Teil um "normale" Karpfen, die gewöhnlich solche Teiche gut und in hohen Beständen besiedeln können (selbständige Besiedlung, Besatz durch Menschen oder auch durch Vogeleintrag). In diversen Golfteichen, die ich kenne (nein, ich spiele kein Golf), kommen Karpfen vor. 

Damit gleich zur Frage: 


danyvet schrieb:


> ... was mich auch noch interessieren tät: können das wirklich TAUSENDE Fische sein, in 2 Teichen?


Ja, das ist kein Problem! 

In einem selbstverlaichenden Bestand, was wie gesagt bei Karpfen (aber auch Rotfedern, Schleien, Stichlingen, etc.) in solchen Teichen vorkommen kann, sind Fische von verschiedenen Altersklassen vorhanden. Gerade die jüngeren Jahrgänge sind dabei sehr zahlreich. Ältere Fische sind natürlich seltener. Aber wenn man bedenkt, dass eine einzige alte Karpfendame mehrere Millionen Eier ablegen kann und ein einziges Männchen zur Befruchtung dieser reicht, ist wohl klar, dass ohne weiteres tausende Fische im Teich sein können. 


Aber nun zur Frage nach der Verhältnismässigkeit der Aktion zur Fischentfernung: 

Diese ist nicht so einfach zu beantworten wie meine Vorredner darlegen. Wäre es so, wie im Artikel geschrieben (sinngemäss: weil in einem Bericht festgehalten ist, dass zuwenig Futter vorhanden ist, dürften Fische dort gar nicht leben können und müssen deshalb raus), könnte man diese Aktion noch getrost mit schwachsinnig bezeichnen. Jedoch haben Golfplätze heute oft rechtliche Auflagen zur Ökologie ("ökologischer Ausgleich"), so dass Gewässer naturnah ausgestaltet werden müssen. Dies kann auch die Fischwelt umfassen, so dass einerseits keine fremden Arten erwünscht sind und andererseits Fische in isolierten Gewässern ohnehin unerwünscht sind. Grund ist der oft festgestellte Einfluss auf Amphibien, (Makro-)Invertebraten, Wasserqualität, etc.. In einigen mir bekannten Golfplätzen ist es tatsächlich eine Auflage, deshalb Fische zu entfernen, wenn welche festgestellt werden. 

Unter diesem Aspekt finde ich die Entfernung von Fischen unter Umständen durchaus angebracht. Wobei ich wie gesagt nicht sicher weiss, dass dies im vorliegenden Fall auch zutrifft. 

LG
David


----------



## danyvet (30. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Karpfen in Golfplatzteich - Artikel zur Diskussion*

Danke, David,  für deine differenzierte Sichtweise.
Hintergrundinfo hab ich leider auch nicht mehr als in diesem Artikel.
Im Artikel steht, es waren nicht nur __ Graskarpfen, sondern auch Goldfische. Vermutlich haben die sich so vermehrt, und ziemlich wahrscheinlich waren auch noch andere Arten drin.

Was sagt ihr zur Methode der Abfischung? Ist es wirklich so schwer, die mit mit einem Schleppnetz rauszuholen? Ist es wirklich wahrscheinlich notwendig gewesen, den ganzen Teich abzulassen?

Die Begründung für die Abfischung find ich auch irgendwie an den Haaren herbei gezogen. Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass zu wenig Nahrung drin ist. Täten die sich sonst so vermehren???


----------



## canis (30. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Karpfen in Golfplatzteich - Artikel zur Diskussion*

Die vollständige Entleerung der Teiche ist die einzige Methode, alle Fische rauszubekommen. Mit Netzen ist dies völlig unmöglich, auch einer elektrischen Abfischung erwischt man nie alle Fische. Wenn es wirklich darum geht, alle rauszubekommen, sehe ich keine Alternative. 

LG
David


----------



## danyvet (30. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Karpfen in Golfplatzteich - Artikel zur Diskussion*

Warum aber ist dieser Umweltheini der Meinung, dass da gar keine Fische drin sein dürfen?
Ich seh den Sinn dahinter nicht.
Bei so einem großen Teich MUSS man doch damit rechnen, dass man früher oder später Fische drin hat, landen doch ständig __ Enten drin.

Wär schön, wenn sich noch ein paar Leute mehr zu Wort melden täten. Ich kann mir einfach nicht erklären, warum man nicht nur ein paar zu viele Fische rausfischt und den Rest drinnen lässt. Klar, nach einiger Zeit kommt wieder Nachwuchs und dann sinds wieder zu viele.
Wenn aber, wie der Typ meint, da zu wenig Nahrung drin ist, würden sich die doch nicht so stark vermehren, bzw. würden die nicht eh von selbst sterben/verhungern?

Hier im Forum wird zb. immer geraten, wenn man __ Moderlieschen hat, soll man am besten gar nicht oder nur gaaaanz selten zufüttern, damit sie sich eben nicht so stark vermehren. Nun sind Goldfische und Karpfen zwar keine Moderlieschen, aber im Prinzip müsste das doch ähnlich sein, oder lieg ich da ganz falsch?

Mich würden auch die ökologischen Auswirkungen interessieren, wenn zu viele Fische drin sind. Mir ist bewusst, dass wir über einen Teich, von dem wir so gut wie keine Info haben, kaum wirklich seriös diskutieren können. Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass diese 2 Teiche auf dem Golfplatz in etwa so gestaltet sind, wie die meisten Golfplatzteiche - Bombentrichter, am Rand __ Schilf, submerse Pflanzen eher weniger, viel Schlamm.


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Karpfen in Golfplatzteich - Artikel zur Diskussion*

David hats doch im wesentlichen sehr gut beschrieben... 
warum dieser Umweltheini was gesagt hat müsste man ihn selber fragen, alles andere ist doch rein spekulativ und wie Du selber feststellst nicht seriös zu diskutieren. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Nikolai (30. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Karpfen in Golfplatzteich - Artikel zur Diskussion*



__ Graskarpfen, um die es sich sicher handelt, können durchaus zur Plage werden. Sie werden sehr groß und sind außerordentlich gefräßig. An Submerse Pflanzen ist überhaupt nicht mehr zu denken. Selbst Uferbepflanzung kann ihnen bei Hochwasser zum Opfer fallen. Um dem Biotop eine Chance zur Entwicklung zu geben hat man nur die Wahl der Entfehrnung entsprechender Karpfen. Nun sind das aber recht schlaue Tiere. Mit einem Netz oder gar einer Angel ist ihnen nicht beizukommen.

Ähnliches hat sich auch mal in Salzgitter zugetragen. Dort wurde das Abfischen der vielen unerwünschten Graskarpfen in der Zeitung angekündigt. Die Graskarpfen sollten dann günstig als Speisefisch verteilt werden.
Zum besagten Tag kam Volksfeststimmung auf und viele hatten hoffnungsfroh Körbe dabei.
Mit viel Aufwand wurde dann ein Netz, nahezu in Teichbreite, durch den Teich gezogen. Aber alle Bemühungen waren vergebens. So weit ich weiß, wurden nur drei Fische gefangen.

Im Maschsee von Hannover sieht man auch sehr viele davon. Die sind so riesig, daß man ihnen nicht im Wasser begegnen möchte.

Die Entfernung der Graskarpfen ist aus Naturschutzsicht sicher richtig. Die Berichterstattung dazu allerdings äußerst mangelhaft. Das Journalisten über Dinge schreiben, von denen sie nichts verstehen und aus irgendwelchen Stichwörtern einen Text zusammenbasteln ist ja nicht neu.

Da in Deutschland ja schon fast alles verboten ist, würde mich aber auch nicht wundern, wenn die Fischhaltung in einem Golfpark verboten ist. Vielleicht wegen Totschlaggefahr der Fische  

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## derschwarzepeter (30. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Karpfen in Golfplatzteich - Artikel zur Diskussion*

Liebe Teichfreunde!
Entweder ist der Artikel (bzw. sein Verfasser) völlig vertrottelt
oder der Naturschutzanwalt 
oder auch vielleicht das entsprechende Naturschutzgesetz (wäre nicht das einzige!):

Was soll der Schwachsinn, dass keine Fische "_erlaubt_" sein sollen,
weil die "_aufgrund des Golfplatzrasens zu wenig Nahrung hätten_"?
Glaubt der Herr Meusburger, die __ Graskarpfen gehen des nächtens auf den Golfplatz äsen?
Will er ein Landeverbot für __ Wasservögel erlassen oder die per Nacktscanner auf Fischlaich filzen?
Wie soll die Besiedelung des Teiches durch die Natur verhindert werden? 
... durch Gift, Boden-Luft-Raketen oder Krokodile?


----------



## canis (30. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Karpfen in Golfplatzteich - Artikel zur Diskussion*

Wie gesagt, die Argumentation, dass die Fische raus müssen, weil sie theoretisch dort gar keine Nahrung finden dürfte (weshalb hat es aber denn so viele Fische?), wäre einfach nur schwachsinnig und auch fachlich. Nur glaube ich nicht so recht daran und vermute eher, dass da im Artikel was falsch wiedergegeben wird. Insofern wird es wohl nicht viel bringen, noch lange darüber zu diskutieren, wenn wir ohnehin nicht wissen, ob die angegebene Begründung tatsächlich richtig wiedergegeben wurde oder nicht. 

Dass aber gewisse isolierte Stillgewässer fischfrei gehalten werden, finde ich durchaus gut, da es dabei ja um den Schutz bedrohter Amphibien- und anderer Tierarten geht. Der teilweise sehr stark negative Einfluss von Fischen auf Amphibienbestände ist hinreichend belegt. Viele Fischarten - gerade jene der Seen und Teiche - sind aber kaum so bedroht wie einige Amphibien und ein Erhalt drängt sich erst recht nicht auf, wenn es sich um Neozoen handelt. 

LG
David


----------



## danyvet (4. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Karpfen in Golfplatzteich - Artikel zur Diskussion*

OK. Danke, liebe Leute, für eure Meinungen!
Mehr wird mit dieser Info eh nicht mehr rauskommen.

@Peter: deine kreativen Vorschläge, wie sie die Besiedlung verhindern wollen, haben mich sehr zum lachen gebracht


----------

